# SRV style chord tone triplet licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

New Chord Tone Triplet Lick - have fun with this classic SRV style idea!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great tone!


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

Really like that you start your videos right off with the licks!


----------

